# 9th Air Force F-16 Demo



## v2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Aviation Video: 9th Air Force F-16 Demo | Patrick's Aviation


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool! Loved the 9G turn at 500ft.


----------

